# Como controlar un relay con el puerto serial



## ingega (Nov 14, 2005)

Hola, soy estudiante de ingeniería, y estoy haciendo una aplicación que controle una válvula electromecánica, la cual se activa con un relay de 5 volts (o puede ser de cualquier voltaje), la cosa es que, no me dejan usar micros (se supone que se ven hasta 7°, y solo voy en 4°), pero me dejan usar transistores, OPAMS y lógica combinacional, solo necesito que durante un tiempo se active el relay por medio del puerto serial, el tiempo lo controlo con el software hecho con visual Básic, quería usar una puerta inversora CMOS, pero cuando la conecto al puerto directamente (La intenté alimentar con el puerto serie) pero el voltaje se me cae drásticamente, me imagino que no entrega nada de corriente el puerto, no sé si deba usar un OPAM, o un arreglo de transistores, por favor alguien que me diga que hacer, solo necesito que se active el relay por le tiempo que yo le indique a través del software, si alguien me puede ayudar, se lo agradezco mucho.

Si alguien necesita ayuda con micros, uso el 84A de microchip, estoy a sus órdenes.


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 14, 2005)

ingega, creo que lo que quieres hacer es más sencillo de lo que estas pensando. El link que te voy a dar contiene explicado el control por medio de tiristores o relays. 
Te puedo asegurar que funciona perféctamente pues los he probado personalmente.

Este tipo de interfaces está por todos lados en internet y hay más de un refrito por allí.

http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/Bill_Bowden/page6.htm

Espero te sirva,

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Feb 28, 2007)

no se, pero se me hace complicado hacer eso por el serial sin un micro. Por el paralelo si pero por el serial no sabria como. la verdad.


----------



## eidtech (Feb 28, 2007)

Utiliza un MOSFET conectado a cualquier senal de control de serial.... como el RTS.... solo que lo activarias con 0 (voltaje positivo entre +3 y +12) y lo desactivarias con un 1 (voltaje negativo.. entre -3 y -12)... si no te funciona metes la senal de control a un MAX232... y ya lo tienes en TTL.. y eso que polarize el MOSFET... el cual activa el relay.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Mar 1, 2007)

editech tiene razon, claro !, si asi podrias !.


----------

